# Our 2013/2014 season



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Inspired by deggial's thread I thought I'd start a general one but deggial can add to it as well of course. 

Already got booked

Benjamin Britten's The Church Parables which comprise Curlew River, The Burning Fiery Furnace & The Prodigal Son at Southwark Cathedral & Buxton Opera Festival
Puccini's La rondine at Royal Opera House
Handel's Acis & Galatea at Iford Festival
Berg's Wozzeck at Royal Opera House

Don't want to add & therefore jinx those which I hope to see but haven't got tickets for yet.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

Would that Wozzeck have a certain Simon in it?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

mamascarlatti said:


> Would that Wozzeck have a certain Simon in it?


Yes! Such a difficult opera, both the story & the music, I wouldn't consider going if it wasn't for Simon.


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Yes! Such a difficult opera, both the story & the music, I wouldn't consider going if it wasn't for Simon.


Absolutely! Reading the plot depressed me so much that I haven't yet been able to face watching it. Simon would definitely make it more palatable.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

WOZZECK
MUST GO TO ROH


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

sospiro said:


> Inspired by deggial's thread I thought I'd start a general one but deggial can add to it as well of course.


:tiphat: glad to be an inspiration!

already booked:

Britten - Gloriana (ROH)
Rameau - Hyppolite et Aricie (Glyndebourne)
Monteverdi - Orfeo (Barbican)

pending (all at ROH):

Nozze (Sept and May)
Elektra
Les vepres sicillienes
Don Giovanni
La fille du regiment
Die Frau ohne Schatten
Traviata
Ariadne
Maria Stuarda

no Wozzeck for me, cheers!

I'm hoping to make them all  and then some, time and money permitting. I'm also hoping for one or two opera trips, possibly one in Italy next Spring.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

My wish list:

Satyagraha at the ENO
Le Nozze - ROH with Gardiner
Wozzeck! ROH
PARSIFAL!!! ROH
Les Dialogues des Carmelites ROH

Ill probably spontaneously decide to go to a few others.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

emiellucifuge said:


> My wish list:
> 
> Satyagraha at the ENO
> Le Nozze - ROH with Gardiner
> ...


Hi Emiel *waves* Are you OK?

Are you still doing Student Standbys?


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Right now, all I've got booked is Giovanna d'Arco at Chicago Opera Theater this fall. I'll probably renew my front row centre seats for the 2014 three opera season.

With future plans a little hazy and an uninspiring, if not unappealing, lineup at the Chicago Lyric Opera, I declined to renew my half subscription there but will at least try to catch Parsifal with Paul Groves. The upside is that we are looking a strong New York presence through at least next Spring, so will continue to catch individual shows at the Met and elsewhere as schedule and travel allow.

My significant other has been tentatively booked to sing a role for a Central American company(!), so that could be this year's opera trip. He's also been booked for his first Alfredo (!!) for a NY area production next spring.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

sospiro said:


> Hi Emiel *waves* Are you OK?
> 
> Are you still doing Student Standbys?


Hello!

Well I still get the alerts but I haven't actually made us of it. Its quite inconvenient only finding out on the day itself, and often the productions just aren't the ones im interested in.
I am applying to be an ROH student ambassador next year though!


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

Wow, what a great idea for a thread. ALL you guys' lists make me drool with envy. Envy is my second favorite emotion, after self-satisfaction.

I have signed up for ... NOOOOOO operas next season. Yet. Hoping for practically constant operagoing - Cav, please DO let me know when that Traviata is playing - but right now we'll JUST HAVE TO SEE.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I'm not going to many operas this year, I've already seen Nixon in China last month and layer this year there will be a performance of Maria de Buenos Aires (not exactly an opera, but will be staged as one).


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

All I can see in the foreseeable future is Flying Dutchman in September. NZ Opera won't release their 2014 season until the two this season are done. And I'm not holding my breath for anything fantastic, it'll be Italian warhorse and other warhorse.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

The Canadian Opera Company's 2013-14 season. I'll list them in order from "I can't wait" to "I'm going to exchange my ticket".

Un Ballo in Maschera
Peter Grimes
Cosi Fan Tutte
Roberto Devereux
Don Quichotte (Massenet)
La Boheme



Hercules (Handel)


----------



## mamascarlatti (Sep 23, 2009)

aaargh. I'd kill to see Hercules.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Right now, all I've got booked is Giovanna d'Arco at Chicago Opera Theater this fall. I'll probably renew my front row centre seats for the 2014 three opera season.
> 
> With future plans a little hazy and an uninspiring, if not unappealing, lineup at the Chicago Lyric Opera, I declined to renew my half subscription there but will at least try to catch Parsifal with Paul Groves. The upside is that we are looking a strong New York presence through at least next Spring, so will continue to catch individual shows at the Met and elsewhere as schedule and travel allow.
> 
> My significant other has been tentatively booked to sing a role for a Central American company(!), so that could be this year's opera trip. He's also been booked for his first Alfredo (!!) for a NY area production next spring.


Congratulations to your 'SO'! Must be fabulous to attend an opera in which your partner is performing.

Fantastic that you can get front row centre seats with your subscription.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

waldvogel said:


> The Canadian Opera Company's 2013-14 season. I'll list them in order from "I can't wait" to "I'm going to exchange my ticket".
> 
> Un Ballo in Maschera
> Peter Grimes
> ...


Well I'd kill to see Don Quichotte. It's the same production which Seattle Opera did a couple of years ago & they had the Don & Sancho Panza on a real horse & donkey. Not that they contributed much to the singing but it must have been entertaining. Anyway Ferruccio Furnaletto is Quichotte & Quinn Kelsey is Sancho so that's reason enough for me.


----------



## waldvogel (Jul 10, 2011)

mamascarlatti said:


> aaargh. I'd kill to see Hercules.


I'd rather die than see another Handel opera... just don't get any ideas!


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Congratulations to your 'SO'! Must be fabulous to attend an opera in which your partner is performing.
> 
> Fantastic that you can get front row centre seats with your subscription.


Thanks! Yes, very exciting!

I pounced on those front row seats when I saw them available. They're actually in the lowest cost category, less than half the cost of the "prime" seats a few rows back, and less than a quarter of what comparable seats at the Chicago Lyric Opera would cost - and miles of leg room to boot!


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

^ plus you get to see the conductor and orchestra in action and are very close to the singers, which is where it's at, after all


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

An update from me, already booked:

Le Nozze di Figaro, September 16th, ROH
Cosi fan Tutte, October 9th, Eindhoven concert hall (Netherlands)

On the wishlist (All ROH):
Carmen, Faust, Don Giovanni (new production)


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

I added another opera to my stay in London in September, it's Turandot at the ROH on the 17th.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

I have thus far:

Frans Brüggen - Beethoven 9
Frans Brüggen - Violin Concerto (with Isabelle Faust!)
Baroque Opera Amsterdam - Purcell's Dido & Aeneas


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Bas said:


> I have thus far:
> 
> Frans Brüggen - Beethoven 9
> Frans Brüggen - Violin Concerto (with Isabelle Faust!)
> Baroque Opera Amsterdam - Purcell's Dido & Aeneas


Cosi Fan Tutte in Eindhoven Oct 9 was supposed to be conducted by Frans Brüggen, but he has been replaced by Ed Spanjaard. Fortunately Lenneke Ruiten is still on the playbill. Is the Beethoven concert in Amsterdam ? Is this in one evening ? That's a pretty intense programme ! Fantastic music.


----------



## Bas (Jul 24, 2012)

No, no. These are three separate concerts. Lenneke Ruiten is very good, she was in the last Matthaus Passion I've attended. All three of the concerts are in Rotterdam, I can give you the dates if you like?


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm hoping to get myself together for a day trip to Paris next Winter for Alcina. Also maybe their L'italiana and Poppea, as Varduhi Abrahamyan is in both.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

Sat 12-Oct-2013	Falstaff at Teatru Aurora
Thu 24-Oct-2013	Otello at Teatru Astra

These theatres are on the Maltese island of Gozo and are virtually across the road from each other. Each year the respective philharmonic societies work towards putting on an opera in October, and what better choice for this year than the two late great Verdi works.

I'm a regular visitor to Malta, but this will be my first time at the Gozo operas.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Just booked: 

Eugene Onegin at the Met with Netrebko and Kwiecen as part of my 50th birthday celebration in October!


----------



## Dongiovanni (Jul 30, 2012)

Cavaradossi said:


> Just booked:
> 
> Eugene Onegin at the Met with Netrebko and Kwiecen as part of my 50th birthday celebration in October!


Great ! I suppose there are not many tickets left? I plan to see it in the cinema somewhere in October. I've seen some clips of the Vienna performance and the recent Moscow Red Square concert where she sings with Hvorostovsky, both superb.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Dongiovanni said:


> Great ! I suppose there are not many tickets left? I plan to see it in the cinema somewhere in October. I've seen some clips of the Vienna performance and the recent Moscow Red Square concert where she sings with Hvorostovsky, both superb.


Tickets just went on sale Sunday. There were plenty left for the mid-week show I'm going to with the alternate (non-Gergiev) conductor, but yeah pickings were pretty slim for the Saturday Gergiev date I looked at. I'm also hoping to roll in Carnegie Hall concerts with the Met Orchestra under Levine (!) and Mariinsky Orchestra under Gergiev the same week. Hey, you only turn 50 once, right?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

Wasn't going to bother with Carmen but now that Anna Caterina Antonacci is replacing Elīna Garanča I'm going to try for tickets in January.


----------



## Bix (Aug 12, 2010)

Cavaradossi said:


> Just booked:
> 
> Eugene Onegin at the Met with Netrebko and Kwiecen as part of my 50th birthday celebration in October!


I'll be there in spirit, watching live from a local theatre  Happy Birthday


----------



## guythegreg (Jun 15, 2012)

sospiro said:


> Wasn't going to bother with Carmen but now that Anna Caterina Antonacci is replacing Elīna Garanča I'm going to try for tickets in January.


Not a fan of Garanca, then?


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

guythegreg said:


> Not a fan of Garanca, then?


It's not that at all, I think Garanča is a fine singer. But Carmen is way down my list of favourite operas so I wasn't going to bother. But I was mesmerised by ACA's performance in _Les troyens_ and I wanted to see her again. First time ever I've wanted to see an opera because of a female singer.


----------



## Cavaradossi (Aug 2, 2012)

Another addition to the October festivies. For whatever reason, I've had to miss Muti's previous Verdi outings with the CSO and knew I'd be kicking myself if I missed this one. The cast are all new names to me, but I assume established European names and/or Muti-approved.

_Program
Verdi Macbeth

Performers

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Muti conductor
Dario Solari baritone (Macbeth)
Tatiana Serjan soprano (Lady Macbeth)
Dmitry Belosselskiy bass (Banco)
Francesco Meli tenor (Macduff)
Antonello Ceron tenor (Malcolm)
Anna Malavasi mezzo-soprano (Lady in Waiting)
Gianluca Buratto bass (Doctor)
Chicago Symphony Chorus
Duain Wolfe chorus director_

They are also doing a public bigscreen simul-cast in Millennium Park of the long sold-out Muti/CSO Verdi Requiem concert on the actual day of the bicentennial, a few days before my semi-centennial. You can bet I'll be there.


----------

